# Can You Name 5 Things the USA Doesn't Tax?



## cots (May 19, 2018)

So I was debating politics with my old man (we do at least once a week) and he asked me if I can name 5 things that aren't taxed by the Government. Of course I said air and water, but it turns out those things are taxed. So is the use of sunlight, electricity and about anything that I could think of. Everything is taxed at least some way at some point in time. I don't really like this, but I was wondering if anyone could name 5 things that the USA doesn't tax. It would be cool to be able to tell my old man he was wrong (he thinks he's always right).


----------



## RandomUser (May 19, 2018)

Can't think of anything off top my head besides international waters where no laws exist I guess.
Heck you're taxed just for existing in some way, shape or form.


----------



## cots (May 19, 2018)

RandomUser said:


> Can't think of anything off top my head besides international waters where no laws exist I guess.
> Heck you're taxed just for existing in some way, shape or form.



Yeah, International waters is a good example, but I'm just referring in the USA.


----------



## Xzi (May 19, 2018)

Men's hygiene products aren't taxed AFAIK.  Most states still tax feminine hygiene products, though.  That's about all I have off the top of my head.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2018)

On international waters then technically the tax peeps want you to continue to report your income earned outside the country. https://www.irs.gov/businesses/income-from-abroad-is-taxable

For water itself though I still find the states where you are not allowed to collect rainwater from your land to be odd.

Anyway I am not sure of full US tax regs but is this entirely untaxed or just below a limit, especially if the limit is higher than most will ever see?


----------



## spectral (May 19, 2018)

TV ownership


----------



## orangy57 (May 19, 2018)

clothes aren't taxed by the US, since you kinda need them


----------



## KingVamp (May 19, 2018)

I suppose yard sales aren't taxed, but that's aftermarket stuff. Don't think fairs are taxed either. Also, free things. lol 

Unless you mean air in a can or air condition, I don't see how free flowing air is taxed.


----------



## xpoverzion (May 19, 2018)

*Man is born free*, and *everywhere he is in chains...*


----------



## Chary (May 19, 2018)

I was about to say groceries, but that appears to be a state-by-state basis. Texas doesn't charge taxes on essential food items (meat, chicken, spices, fruit) Prescription meds are also not taxable where I live.


----------



## xpoverzion (May 19, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> *Man is born free*, and *everywhere he is in chains...*


Most things i buy online aren't taxed.  But I suppose there are import, and other taxes already priced into these items.


----------



## spectral (May 19, 2018)

It also depends on how you view it. Even if the end user isn't taxed, in most cases tax would have been paid on it in various forms during production which increases the manufacturers costs and as such the end price they sell it for.


----------



## Viri (May 21, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Men's hygiene products aren't taxed AFAIK.  Most states still tax feminine hygiene products, though.  That's about all I have off the top of my head.


Hmmm, are you sure? I could have sworn I was taxed for my body wash. Am I being overcharged?!


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Viri said:


> Hmmm, are you sure? I could have sworn I was taxed for my body wash. Am I being overcharged?!


I know what is he talking about? Hygiene products are all taxed, Men's and Women's.

Is he talking about the pink tax? That women's products are more expensive then male products. 
Well thats because womens products are much better quality then male products. So they are more expensive. 

Heck I buy women's shampoo instead of male's shampoo's for my longer hair because its much better quality. 
And nothing is stopping women from buying the cheaper crappy male products if they want to. Not a hard solution to figure out.


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Here's a Vermont list of all taxable and non taxable items. Some states vary a small bit. But it'll give a general idea of the US.

http://tax.vermont.gov/exempt-items


----------



## Xzi (May 21, 2018)

Viri said:


> Hmmm, are you sure? I could have sworn I was taxed for my body wash. Am I being overcharged?!


Yeah, this article says most "health and personal care" items are exempt from state sales tax (in most states):

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/25/5645...x-that-s-seen-as-discriminating-against-women



			
				NPR said:
			
		

> ChapStick, Viagra and dandruff shampoo. These are just three of the thousands of health and personal care items that are exempt from sales tax in many U.S. states. Notably missing from that list: menstrual products.
> 
> So far, nine states have exempted menstrual products from their sales tax, and seven have introduced legislation aimed at doing the same. Three of the seven — Nebraska, Virginia and Arizona — introduced their legislation this year.


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, this article says most "health and personal care" items are exempt from state sales tax (in most states):
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/25/5645...x-that-s-seen-as-discriminating-against-women


Somethings are classified as Medical items so they are exempt from tax. Chapstick and dandruff shampoo is something women can also use. So they are not exclusively male items. And Viagra thats an obvious medical product.


----------



## Xzi (May 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Those are classified as medical items so they are exempt from tax. Chapstick and dandruff shampoo is something women can also use. So they are not exclusively male items. And Viagra thats an obvious medical product.


Those are just the few examples they chose though, says there are thousands of items exempt.


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Those are just the few examples they chose though, says there are thousands of items exempt.


Thousands of heath and personal care, in other words medical items.


----------



## Xzi (May 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Thousands of heath and personal care, in other words medical items.


Most of which can likely be bought over the counter.  So more like your grocery store "health" stuff but yeah.


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Most of which can likely be bought over the counter.  So more like your grocery store "health" stuff but yeah.


Hygiene products are taxed for both men and women. So most are not exempt from tax for males products. If not then whats all this tax i've been paying for this whole time. And whats stopping women from buying male products? Speak with your wallet. Tampons was classified as a hygiene product, but now they are trying to reclassify it as a necessity.


----------



## Xzi (May 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> If not then whats all this tax i've been paying for this whole time.


It's state-by-state, so maybe your state is screwing you on certain taxed items.



SG854 said:


> Tampons was classified as a hygiene product, but now they are trying to reclassify it as a necessity.


Tampons have always been a necessity, anybody classifying them otherwise shouldn't be the ones classifying them.


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It's state-by-state, so maybe your state is screwing you on certain taxed items.
> 
> 
> Tampons have always been a necessity, anybody classifying them otherwise shouldn't be the ones classifying them.


Which is exactly what they are doing. And maybe remove taxes from soap, deodorant, diapers, toothpaste, and toilet paper while they are at it.


----------



## shadow1w2 (May 21, 2018)

Homebrew and hacks/mods?


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 21, 2018)

Nothing should be taxed if I already pay income taxes. Stop taxing my money over and over again.


----------

